# Does sitting in a airport queue pay any more?



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

Guess I am curious because I live near a airport and see 5-20 people waiting for a trip. Is there any difference in price? If not why would you sit a hour as it is not a very busy airport? Maybe if you are retired and meet some friends then I completely understand. I see guys at the coffee shop every am so at least when they are done they get enough for a coffe and something to get them out of the house though again was only curious if there was a airport surcharge.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Some baseball players never Leave the " Bull pen".

Guess they just like wearing the Uniform ?


----------



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Some baseball players never Leave the " Bull pen".
> 
> Guess they just like wearing the Uniform ?


Don't remember a Southwest team.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Airport que with more than 1-5 is a waste of time.... Unless I'm missing some golden lining I've never seen... Maybe if I needed a place to sleep lol.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Good luck at the airports the queue means nothing at all. It’s a matter of how desperate UL are at the time. Many manipulate surge. Easy to do. But don’t get caught.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jws1217 said:


> Don't remember a Southwest team. :smiles:


You Dont !?!?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Jws1217 said:


> Guess I am curious because I live near a airport and see 5-20 people waiting for a trip. Is there any difference in price? If not why would you sit a hour as it is not a very busy airport? Maybe if you are retired and meet some friends then I completely understand. I see guys at the coffee shop every am so at least when they are done they get enough for a coffe and something to get them out of the house though again was only curious if there was a airport surcharge.


I live in Houston. When I drop off at IAH, the app tells me to go to the waiting lot. There are usually 100+ cars there.

Screw that. I drive off the property and get a paying ride within 10 minutes. I'm not going to waste two hours sitting in that lot making zero bucks.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

&#128028;&#128748;&#127894;


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

It is a game of hope. Many got there on a long ride. They are hoping for another long ride out of there. It is referred to as "the shitter".


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> It is a game of hope. Many got there on a long ride. They are hoping for another long ride out of there. It is referred to as "the shitter".


On the other hand, the rematch system at busy airports should solve that problem since dropping off usually leads to picking up. One of my airports doesn't have rematch, so a quick look at the timetable lets me know whether to stay or leave. 90% of the time the answer is to leave since it is a very quick airport to get out of (5 minutes transit time out) and a queue longer than 5 cars there is a guaranteed wait.

People in airport lots for more than 10 minutes want to be there. I understand it only in the sense that some people value per mile pay over hourly pay. It's no way to live, though.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 380418
> 
> 
> &#128028;&#128748;&#127894;


Why is the car count different X vs. Pool?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Why is the car count different X vs. Pool?


Interesting question. Either: clever ants or Uber is mid-reporting the count. Denver folks here think it is the latter. If I knew for sure I would have opted out of Pool already.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

The airport queue is the BEST place to wait. You will get that big payoff!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

I learned when living in another state that some cabbies made their entire livings picking up at airports. They would be off duty until returned to the airport. I don't know what the Rideshare difference is, and if you think of 112 cars as 112 people, how long in a busy airport would it take? I have heard of long waits. I have not yet been in one having just gotten started with airports. They do not make it easy to get to your pax though. Waiting isn't the hardest part.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I've never waited in an airport queue an never will. Money too be made in the streets.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Usually I get a Rematch back to New Orleans but during the times I don't get the rematch I'd give the waiting lot a shot if the queue is moving fast. If not I'll just go to a few of my honeyspots in Kenner to get some trips.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

My airport takes about an hour to get a ride, sometimes less. My average ride from the airport is $20-25. I have a full time job that pays the bills. I’d rather do a few airport trips than a shit ton of short downtown trips. But that’s just me. YMMV depending on your particular circumstances.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Usually I get a Rematch back to New Orleans but during the times I don't get the rematch I'd give the waiting lot a shot if the queue is moving fast. If not I'll just go to a few of my honeyspots in Kenner to get some trips.


How is that New Terminal?
I hear they switched how drivers wait now.

I went tonight and G.P.S. kept sending me to the OLD terminal !

Thanks Google.

Now i will have to relearn airport if i start driving again !



Cdub2k said:


> Usually I get a Rematch back to New Orleans but during the times I don't get the rematch I'd give the waiting lot a shot if the queue is moving fast. If not I'll just go to a few of my honeyspots in Kenner to get some trips.


How is that New Terminal?
I hear they switched how drivers wait now.

I went tonight and G.P.S. kept sending me to the OLD terminal !

Thanks Google.

Now i will have to relearn airport if i start driving again .

Never did find my way to it off of Airline Hwy.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> How is that New Terminal?
> I hear they switched how drivers wait now.
> 
> I went tonight and G.P.S. kept sending me to the OLD terminal !
> ...


I got my 1st trip to the new airport this past Monday. It went smooth. The GPS tried to send me to the old airport but I was already anticipating that. The new Address is 1 Terminal Drive Kenner, LA exit 221. The Drop off was simple and easy. Then I started getting routed to my Rematch ride. They had Uber and Lyft Reps as well as traffic cops out there at key points directing traffic. The way it works now is we basically wait in line to pick up passengers. Meanwhile the passengers are waiting in line too. Once you get to the front you will meet your passenger. They'll give you the 4 Digit Pin and you'll punch it in and then everything will pop up on the App.

Honestly I was very impressed about the whole process. And the new airport looks very modern and everything is clean out there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> I got my 1st trip to the new airport this past Monday. It went smooth. The GPS tried to send me to the old airport but I was already anticipating that. The new Address is 1 Terminal Drive Kenner, LA exit 221. The Drop off was simple and easy. Then I started getting routed to my Rematch ride. They had Uber and Lyft Reps as well as traffic cops out there at key points directing traffic. The way it works now is we basically wait in line to pick up passengers. Meanwhile the passengers are waiting in line too. Once you get to the front you will meet your passenger. They'll give you the 4 Digit Pin and you'll punch it in and then everything will pop up on the App.
> 
> Honestly I was very impressed about the whole process. And the new airport looks very modern and everything is clean out there.


.sounded like a Snake Pit on the news !

I refuse to try it until i memorize each airlines drop off again.
I used to be Good at old terminal.
Dont want to restart bad.
You have reassured me.

So no more holding lot ?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Jws1217 said:


> Guess I am curious because I live near a airport and see 5-20 people waiting for a trip. Is there any difference in price? If not why would you sit a hour as it is not a very busy airport? Maybe if you are retired and meet some friends then I completely understand. I see guys at the coffee shop every am so at least when they are done they get enough for a coffe and something to get them out of the house though again was only curious if there was a airport surcharge.


In the taxicab racket, people liked airport trips because the customers were usually going some place. A "short" ride from the port was still $15 in Pittsburgh, often taking people to a classy hotel, people that like to tip. Get a trip to Monroeville (east of Pittsburgh would be $50 ,25 years ago, to downtown like $28.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Not in my market. Sitting in the Q for 2 hours is the kiss of death.......$15-17 to DT or $5 to the 20 odd airport hotels across the street. Max $30 if you go across town to the extreme other end.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Airport que with more than 1-5 is a waste of time.... Unless I'm missing some golden lining I've never seen... Maybe if I needed a place to sleep lol.


If looking for a place to sleep avoid golden linings usually it's piss :rollseyes: Homeless 101 duh


----------



## fredbauer1953 (Nov 26, 2019)

Jws1217 said:


> Guess I am curious because I live near a airport and see 5-20 people waiting for a trip. Is there any difference in price? If not why would you sit a hour as it is not a very busy airport? Maybe if you are retired and meet some friends then I completely understand. I see guys at the coffee shop every am so at least when they are done they get enough for a coffe and something to get them out of the house though again was only curious if there was a airport surcharge.


I go to the airport when the queue is short and appears to be moving and/or if there is a surge. The airport is popular because you tend to get longer (more lucrative) rides. Less rides for more money makes the airport popular with some drivers. I agree with you, if I can't get in and out quickly I won't go into the queue.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

eff this new system where you wait in line not knowing where you are going or how far

horrible


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The taxis used to make a killing working the airport.

7-8 fares out of the airport got a cabbie like $130-after expenses.

10 fares could easily pay the driver $200 after expenses.


Now there’s Uber drivers waiting 2 hours for $10-20, minus costs.


reality is I never liked working the airport, you can sometimes wait way too long for a short trip.

Or as it is now, waiting entirely too long to get screwed over.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 380418
> 
> 
> &#128028;&#128748;&#127894;


Hahahahahaha
Doing pool rides out of the airport. How stupid can some drivers can be!


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Queue over here is for drivers who like to share bong hits with each other. Why else would folks be congregating while collecting less than minimum wage. You have to be high to sit in the queue.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

I got a "surge" of $12 in the waiting area which also applied to Re-Match.


----------



## Irish (Nov 27, 2019)

I like working from my local airport. I may sit there an hour but I’d be doing that on my couch. If I get a short trip I get queue priority and get another trip. A lot of snowbirds so it’s working out for now.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Jws1217 said:


> Guess I am curious because I live near a airport and see 5-20 people waiting for a trip. Is there any difference in price? If not why would you sit a hour as it is not a very busy airport? Maybe if you are retired and meet some friends then I completely understand. I see guys at the coffee shop every am so at least when they are done they get enough for a coffe and something to get them out of the house though again was only curious if there was a airport surcharge.


There are apps, like flightaware .com and others to show you peak airport times


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

guess it depends “what” airport and city we are talking about and how long the que is.... in denver 80% of airport rides are long and profitable....and if you pull a short one you get a ride almost b4 getting back to the pen..all that said if there are 80 Uber’s in line I drive away


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jws1217 said:


> Guess I am curious because I live near a airport and see 5-20 people waiting for a trip. Is there any difference in price? If not why would you sit a hour as it is not a very busy airport? Maybe if you are retired and meet some friends then I completely understand. I see guys at the coffee shop every am so at least when they are done they get enough for a coffe and something to get them out of the house though again was only curious if there was a airport surcharge.


It all depends on the airport, if it has high traffic then it is worth it, but if it's a secondary airport then it usually is a waste of tim.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> It all depends on the airport, if it has high traffic then it is worth it, but if it's a secondary airport then it usually is a waste of tim.


Orlando is just a waste of time, Airport or not.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Orlando is just a waste of time, Airport or not.


Orlando has too many scams by drivers coming up from Miami, bogus accounts and unauthorized drivers.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The taxis used to make a killing working the airport.
> 
> 7-8 fares out of the airport got a cabbie like $130-after expenses.
> 
> ...


Or bumped out of q by uber because youve inactive too long.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

This is flat out stupid. Its more like 300+. For this time of day. It will take hours to get a ride out of ORD. One of the worlds largest airports. Thats just sick. No surge either. Haven't seen it surge in months because of this.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Phx airport queue is the best. Every driver should go there.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

In my experience most folks that fly out of town will soon return; and most folks that fly into town will be returning to the airport. They all get my card and an offer to drive them to or from the airport next trip. So the goal is to turn Uber customers into my customers.

and I’m not alone, I think one reason things are so slow on the street is that so many people schedule rides with their regular driver

Monday and Tuesday this week I did 12 airport rides totaling just over $530. Seven were scheduled rides. Three were to the airport. All three got my card. And the remaining two were from the airport. I waited 2 to 2.5 hours for each of those two rides. And both got my card 

but even if I didn’t do scheduled, cash rides, I’d wait at the airport at least once a day. When I need a nap and when I need to reduce my dead miles to total miles ratio


----------



## WheresMyPopcorn (Sep 15, 2019)

One day I had an airport drop off and the app told me to go to the waiting lot. I sat there for two hours with 1-5 cars in front of me. They must have just been rematching everyone else. Never again. Never again!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Youburr said:


> Queue over here is for drivers who like to share bong hits with each other. Why else would folks be congregating while collecting less than minimum wage. You have to be high to sit in the queue.


Hey man. Don't knock it til you try it! And, please remember, always pass the dutchie on the left hand side. How else are we supposed to deal with all these paxholes?


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

It's not about the money. The only real friends uber driver have now are sitting at the airport.


----------

